# 3rd Annual Thunder Cup!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Saturday April 10th, this years edition of the Thunder Cup championships are at Dan Mueller's Chesapeake Mile, a routed 6 laner track in Chesapeake, Virginia. Race history, the first two editions were held on the same track, when it was located at WHP in Bedford, PA. In 2008 Tom Bowman won the championship, in 2009 it was Bob Lincoln. This year we are expecting a much larger, and more competitive field...with the title up for grabs. The Thunder Cup is two races, one for the Thunder Storm, details: http://www.bat-jet.com/tstorm.html and the other for UFHORA spec T-Jets. Full rules for both classes: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup-rules.html
This race will count as MASCAR round 11, with points awarded for results in the T-Jet class.

Friday 4/9/10 - Practice 6PM - 10 PM
Sat. 4/10/10 - Open 8 AM - Thunder Cup Race 10:00 AM
After Thunder Cup Race - T-Jet Tech
Racing to follow
Entry fee is $15 for one class, $20 for both. 
There will be a payout, depending on number of drivers. 


Race Flyer and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

This Saturday is the main event of the Spring, the Thunder Cup. We are expecting a bunch of quick racers, including Bob and RC Lincoln from PA, Jerry "Mr Stage III" Schmoyer also from PA, Lewis Wuori and the Southern Sportsman crew from North Carolina, and the good 'ol boys of Virginia. Come on over and race! ...TOM


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Sounds like a great event! 

Good luck to all racers and kudos to the sponsors and host.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The Third Wizzard Thunder Cup is now history, and after a full day of racing the Thunder Storm and T-Jets, our new champion is Steve Jones. Steve was the first to arrive, early in the day at Dan Mueller's terrific racing facility in Chesapeake Virginia. Despite never driving a Thunder Storm before, he held off a charging Jerry Schmoyer in the Thunder Storm A Main by 4 laps after 30 minutes of racing. RC Lincoln was back another lap in third, followed by the creator of the Storm, Bob Lincoln. Chesapeake Mile track owner, Dan Mueller was back another lap in fifth and Tom Bowman, grabbed the last Thunder Storm placque by winning the B Main. The second part of the trophy race, was UFHORA T-Jets. This turned into the team owner's battle with RC Lincoln's Fray cars, built by the legendary Rick Jocham of California, going against Lewis Wuori's NC State cars. In the end, RC Lincoln prevailed over Wuori driver, Jeff Crabtree by 6 laps, RC's teammate, Steve Jones was back another 6 laps. Lewis Wuori was another 3 laps back, followed by brp's Jerry Schmoyer back another lap. In Sixth Place was MASCAR's Tim Keevin, who won the hard fought B Main by one lap over Dan Mueller, Mark Smith and Tom Bowman. With RC and Steve both getting a first and third, the nod went to Steve by winning the Thunder Storm race, to receive the overall winner title, and his name to be added for 2010, to the previous winners, 2008 Tom Bowman, and 2009 Joe Murray. 

Full pictorial race report in the MASCAR style: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/4-10-10.html

Many thanks go to Wizzard High Performance, for the Permanent trophy to be housed at Dan's racing facility, the Race placques, Participant Placques, and Race prizes. Thanks to Dan Mueller as well for another very successful race event in Hampton Roads, Virginia!

This race saw Jeff Crabtree take the MASCAR overall points lead by 3 points over Tom Bowman, with three races to go on the schedule:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/schedule.html
Next race is Saturday, April 24th at Mark Smith's Terd Track in Port Haywood, Virginia for the Modified Class:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/mark.html


----------

